# Laparoscopic Appendectomy



## RODRIGUEZL (Aug 29, 2007)

My Dr. Performed A Laparoscopic Appendectomy.  Appendix Was Normal By Pathology. Dx Turned Out To Be Pelvic Inflammatory Disease.

Can Someone Tell Me, Would I Still Code 44970 Or Would I Code 49320?


----------



## Peppermint (Nov 7, 2007)

I would bill the 44970 and use the symtoms as the diagnosis.  Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Patti


----------



## cmartin (Feb 6, 2008)

Ditto -44970
C.Martin
CPC-GENSG


----------

